# hacer algo de la hostia



## Eli*

¡buenas noches!

¿como se traduce en inglés "hacer algo de la hostia", por ejemplo "¡Hoy voy a bailar de la hostia!" ? ¿puede tener dos sentidos depende del contexto?

gracias


----------



## heidita

en este sentido 

hostia

es muy coloquial.

*de la hostia* normalmente significa 

*muy bien, mucho, un montón, fenomenal*

algo que te gustaba mucho


----------



## Eli*

gracias heidita! es exactamente lo que había adivinado pero quería estar segura que no significaba también "muy mal"


----------



## Juanillo

hi

Pero tener en cuenta, que por lo menos para un Español no es algo que se deba emplear si no estas en un grupo conocido y con confianza, porque es una expresion vulgar y su uso puede molestar a la gente.Aunque se usa mucho entre la gente joven.
Te aviso para que tengas cuidado.

Una hostia también es lo que reparte el cura en la iglesia en el momento de comulgar.Por eso para la gente muy creyente normalmente es una expresión que suena muy mal.

Un saludo


----------



## Eli*

muchas gracias juanillo por el consejo

¿hay equivalentes menos vulgares? ¿mogollón es vulgar or podría utilizarla con mi abuelita?


----------



## Carlos Martínez Riera

Eli* said:
			
		

> muchas gracias juanillo por el consejo
> 
> ¿hay equivalentes menos vulgares? ¿mogollón es vulgar or podría utilizarla con mi abuelita?


 
'De la hostia' es un adverbio de modo en este caso: _de puta madre, cojonudo, estupendo, fantástico, genial_ (de más vulgar a más mojigato).

'Mogollón' es fundamentalmente un adverbio de cantidad: _muchísimo, cantidad;_ aunque tiene otras acepciones totalmente diferentes (_follón, lío_)

Como en todo, hay sus zonas grises. Se puede decir _'me gusta mogollón'_ y 'me gusta de la hostia', significando más o menos lo mismo (_muchísimo_). En muchos otros casos, se comportan como te he dicho antes.

Si buscas algo intermedio entre _'de la hostia' (malsonante)_ y _'genial' (pijo)_, tal vez 'cojonudo' sea un buen intermedio, aunque sigue siendo una palabra básicamente malsonante, pero más neutra en términos de percepción que _'de la hostia'_.

Carlos


----------



## Juanillo

hacer algo perfecto, hacer algo muy bien.hacer algo estupendo etc

Para tu abuelita te desaconsejaria definitivamente hacer algo de la hostia.

Mogollón es un poco infantil pero podria valer, lo que pasa es que no significa exactamente lo mismo. Mogollon significa mucho expresa cantidad
ejem) el niño tiene mogollón de amigos.


----------



## Eli*

muchas gracias a los dos 

estoy aprendiendo mucho - yo creía que mogollón se utilizaba con "un" en frente como montón - tiene un mogollón de amigos - pero ya veo que no!

si alguien tiene otro comentario sobre argot o algún ejemplo más que quiere compartir, por favor - todo ayuda.


----------



## Joruro

Eli, estás aprendiendo mogollón


----------



## Juanillo

Se puede utilizar tanto un mogollón como mogollón sin el un y el significado no varia. 
Quizas suene mejor con el un delante pero tambien se puede decir sin.

En cambio, para "montón" como tu bien as dicho yo siempre utilizaría un delante por que sin el un me suena extraño.


----------



## Juanillo

upps... me acabo de dar cuenta que también se puede utilizar en algún caso mogollón a solas en algun caso
ejem) Hay mogollón de gente en esta fiesta 
aunque es algo menos formal 

El único gran consejo que te puedo dar es tu acostumbrate a ponerlo con "un" que nuncara estara mal.


----------



## Joruro

Juanillo said:
			
		

> Se puede utilizar tanto un mogollón como mogollón sin el un y el significado no varia.
> Quizas suene mejor con el un delante pero tambien se puede decir sin.
> 
> En cambio, para "montón" como tu bien has dicho yo siempre utilizaría un delante por que sin el un me suena extraño.


 
A mi no me suena extraño:

He aprendido mogollón
Me está dando mogollón de problemas


----------



## Eli*

Joruro said:
			
		

> Eli, estás aprendiendo mogollón



jijiji claro!

muchas gracias a todos


----------



## heidita

Eli, ni caso a Carlos, ¡por Dios!.

Que *cojonudo *viene de la palabra "cojones"  (muy usado pero muy vulgar)

que son "sus partes privadas" , como decían en otro post.

No sé qué le pasa a *mogollón,* que es muy coloquial y joven.

Los pijos de Madrid tienen su palabra especial

*¡es genial!*

*¡esto mola mazo!*

*¡es chupi!*

*¡es de abuten!*


----------



## Carlos Martínez Riera

heidita said:
			
		

> Eli, ni caso a Carlos, ¡por Dios!.
> 
> Que *cojonudo *viene de la palabra "cojones" (muy usado pero muy vulgar)
> 
> que son "sus partes privadas" , como decían en otro post.
> 
> No sé qué le pasa a *mogollón,* que es muy coloquial y joven.
> 
> Los pijos de Madrid tienen su palabra especial
> 
> *¡es genial!*
> 
> *¡esto mola mazo!*
> 
> *¡es chupi!*
> 
> *¡es de abuten!*


A ver si lo entiendo:
Eli pide un equivalente de 'de la hostia' y le proponemos _'es chupi'_. 
Bien, bien, bien.
Si Eli quiere quedar como una pardilla, por supuesto, que use 'de abuten', 'cáspita', sapristi' y 'jolines'. 

Ahora, en serio:
'Cojonudo' es una expresión extremadamente popular y usada, de origen malsonante y ciertamente algo malsonante, pero que forma parte del lenguaje de los españoles. Es famosa la expresión del Rey de España cuando probó unos espárragos riojanos. '¡Cojonudos!', exclamó su muy egregia majestad. Desde entonces, se pueden comprar en las mejores tiendas de 'gourmandises' de España los espárragos _'Cojonudos'_ (así , con todas las letras). 

El origen de la palabra no tiene por qué lastrar necesariamente su uso corriente. Así por ejemplo, te_stículos_ significa en realidad 'pequeño testigo', pues los romanos juraban tomando las partes en su mano (juraban por sus partes o por sus cojones). Caramba, que todo es relativo.

Eli buscaba una alternativa menos hiriente que 'de la hostia' y, personalmente, pienso que 'cojonudo' es menos agresivo, muy usado y mantiene el tono transgresivo. Ahora bien, si busca algo totalmente neutro, pues que use _'genial, oyes, o sea'._

Finalmente, creo que lo menos que debe hacerse es considerar que Eli puede juzgar por sí misma, Edita, sin necesidad de decirle lo que debe o no debe decidir. 

Tu siempre sincero admirador,

Carlos


----------



## heidita

Eli, tu misma....

Acabo de ver que eres chica y desde luego que me suena fatal lo de cojonudo para una chica. Ya se sabe, el sexo sí importa... En fin, si te parece más adecuado , tu sabrás.

Desde luego lo de abuten, mola mazo etc sólo lo he puesto anecdóticamente. Eso SI que suena mal....


----------



## aliagros

Hombre, a mi, sinceramente, cojonudo me suena mal y de la hostia también. Simplemente puedes decir "voy a bailar muy bien" y ya está, ¿no?


----------



## heidita

¡Bien por aliagros!

Tu misma, eli, pero ya tenemos dos voces en contra ....


----------



## Carlos Martínez Riera

heidita said:
			
		

> ¡Bien por aliagros!
> 
> Tu misma, eli, pero ya tenemos dos voces en contra ....


 
Que sí, que suena mal, ya lo sé (léase con tonillo resignado)
No propongo a Eli que vaya hablando mal por ahí, sino que le informo de alternativas en diferentes grados de una misma idea. 
A fin de cuentas, el punto de partida es una expresión bastante fuerte y ella buscaba otras alternativas.

Si la única alternativa que la damos a 'de la hostia'  es 'muy bien', pues vale, pero queda un poco pobre, ¿no?

En fin, yo dejo el tema, que ya empieza a oler y Eli no ha vuelto a decir ni mú, y nosotros aquí arrancándonos la piel.

Carlos

PD.: Por cierto, los espárragos 'Cojonudos' están... ¡cojonudos!


----------



## Sidd

heidita said:
			
		

> Eli, ni caso a Carlos, ¡por Dios!.



I think this was quite unrespectful. The least you could have done was addressing to Carlos, not Eli.

Mostly when Carlos posted the best post so far in this thread:



			
				Carlos Martínez Riera said:
			
		

> 'De la hostia' es un adverbio de modo en este caso: de puta madre, cojonudo, estupendo, fantástico, genial (de más vulgar a más mojigato).
> 
> 'Mogollón' es fundamentalmente un adverbio de cantidad: muchísimo, cantidad; aunque tiene otras acepciones totalmente diferentes (follón, lío)
> 
> Como en todo, hay sus zonas grises. Se puede decir 'me gusta mogollón' y 'me gusta de la hostia', significando más o menos lo mismo (muchísimo). En muchos otros casos, se comportan como te he dicho antes.
> 
> Si buscas algo intermedio entre 'de la hostia' (malsonante) y 'genial' (pijo), tal vez 'cojonudo' sea un buen intermedio, aunque sigue siendo una palabra básicamente malsonante, pero más neutra en términos de percepción que 'de la hostia'.
> 
> Carlos



He answered her original question.

I think "cojonudo" is not that bad. (Although I wouldn't use it in that context "Voy a bailar....¿cojonudo?" doesn't make sense)


----------



## heidita

Dear Sid, I don't think anybody has been offended but you. I haven't been *disrespectful* at all, I was just joking. You should check on your sense of humor.  Por cierto, ¿es que no hablas español? Raro, raro, raro ....

Anyway, *cojonudo *has another vote, so choose yourself, Eli. 

Carlos, como siempre tienes razón. Eso también es verdad: Eli, no has dicho ni mú.


----------



## psicutrinius

A mí me parece que, sobre todo, lo que importa es que Eli -que, con muy buen criterio, lo pregunta- necesita, en primer lugar, CONOCER las expresiones que se usan en su ambiente. Otra cosa es que las use o no, y en todo caso, eso depende del ambiente también. 

Alguien ha dicho ya que algunas de las expresiones equivalentes pueden ser más o menos malsonantes (en un extremo) o más o menos mojigatas, o pijas, en otro. Me parece que, en términos prácticos, lo MALO es irse al otro extremo de lo que es habitual en su ambiente, y eso vale para todo el mundo.

Lo importante es, pues, utilizar las expresiones ADECUADAS en cada AMBIENTE, así que también hay que andarse con ojo con soltar un "...de la hostia" (por ejemplo) según donde esté. La norma general sería que es mejor bajar un grado la "rotundidad" a la más mínima duda.

Además -y para un estudiante extranjero, con más razón- hay que ir con mucho ojo con no "salirse del tiesto" por demostrar dominio de las expresiones coloquiales.

Otra vez, esto vale para todo el mundo en todas partes. Yo tengo la experiencia de soltar las "four letter words" inadecuadas en el momento y lugar inadecuados, y si, quedó claro que había aprendido, pero en suma, me habría ido mejor quedarme calladito.

Estamos en la época de la igualdad, y del feminismo, y todo lo que se quiera, pero como dice heidita, EN LA PRÁCTICA, aún según qué cosas diga una chica quedan peor que si las dice "un tío". No estoy haciendo juicios de valor. Me limito a constatar un hecho...


----------



## Eli*

he vuelto!

el caso es que vivo con dos españoles (chicos los dos) y hablan de manera muy... indecente(!) y buscaba alternativos más suaves por un ejemplo del lenguje del piso para utilizar por ejemplo cuando hablo con la familia de un amigo! heidita tienes razón - el sexo sí importa y en inglés no suelo ser mal hablada así que muchas gracias a todos -creo que me habéis ayudado mogollón!


----------



## psicutrinius

Por cierto (y como siempre, ya que es verdad que no te acostarás sin saber una cosa nueva): ¿Cual sería el equivalente en inglés de "salirse del tiesto"?


----------



## Eli*

psicutrinius said:
			
		

> Por cierto (y como siempre, ya que es cierto que no te acostarás sin saber una cosa nueva): ¿Cual sería el equivalente en inglés de "salirse del tiesto"?



"to go off on a tangent" is what i tend to say!


----------



## Sidd

heidita said:
			
		

> Por cierto, ¿es que no hablas español? Raro, raro, raro ....
> .



Deduzco anonadado, notando el modo en que se refiere a mí, que su anterior comentario -antes referido- no era fruto de una algazara como alega, sino un mal entendido coloquialismo que el que suscribe percibe como una falta de deferencia.
Porque el límite entre el chascarrillo y la estulticia es a veces difuso en estos lares, le concedo el beneficio de la duda en lo que a su autoproclamado talante jocoso se refiere.
En lo sucesivo, espere mis réplicas sentada/o.


----------



## psicutrinius

I am afraid I don't agree, at least not in full, Eli. Of course I cannot give the phrase (that's why I am asking for it...), but if you read my post above, you will notice that "salirse del tiesto" is not merely to "irse por la tangente", or to miss (or err) the point...


----------



## Eli*

Sidd said:
			
		

> Deduzco anonadado, notando el modo en que se refiere a mí, que su anterior comentario -antes referido- no era fruto de una algazara como alega, sino un mal entendido coloquialismo que el que suscribe percibe como una falta de deferencia.
> Porque el límite entre el chascarrillo y la estulticia es a veces difuso en estos lares, le concedo el beneficio de la duda en lo que a su autoproclamado talante jocoso se refiere.
> En lo sucesivo, espere mis réplicas sentada/o.



oh my god sidd i thought i was getting to grips with spanish but i have no idea what most of the words above mean!! i assume you mean to clearly indicate your excellent level of spanish, which as a well-read native speaker of course you have! would you mind explaining chascarrillo and estulticia? thanks!


----------



## Eli*

psicutrinius said:
			
		

> I am afraid I don't agree, at least not in full, Eli. Of course I cannot give the phrase (that's why I am asking for it...), but if you read my post above, you will notice that "salirse del tiesto" is not merely to "irse por la tangente", or to miss (or err) the point...



to go off on a tangant is to stray off the point of a conversation and end up speaking about something completely different from what you began with. or did you mean to say something inapropriate? which would then translate as "to put your foot in it" if it causes embarrassment


----------



## psicutrinius

OK, Eli. I think this latter is more to the point. By the way, you say in English to put your foot IN, and we say to put BOTH off (litterally, "to take your feet off the flowerpot" is what "sacar los pies del tiesto" means)


----------



## Eli*

it's a great expression in english "to put your foot in it" - we irish are well known for our creative use of the english language and there is no shortage of ways of using this phrase, e.g. "he put his foot in it" = "he opened his mouth and just lodged his foot right in there". or "oh no I've just put my foot in it again, havn't I?!" = "excuse me while i take my foot out of my mouth / dislodge my foot from my mouth, it does (so) seem to like it there" - both oral examples for the record.


----------



## heidita

Sidd said:
			
		

> Deduzco anonadado, notando el modo en que se refiere a mí, que su anterior comentario -antes referido- no era fruto de una algazara como alega, sino un mal entendido coloquialismo que el que suscribe percibe como una falta de deferencia.
> Porque el límite entre el chascarrillo y la estulticia es a veces difuso en estos lares, le concedo el beneficio de la duda en lo que a su autoproclamado talante jocoso se refiere.
> En lo sucesivo, espere mis réplicas sentada/o.


 
Muchas gracias por la sugerencia, ya que así estaré más cómoda.


----------



## heidita

Sidd said:
			
		

> I think this was quite *dis*respectful. The least you could have done was *to address* Carlos, not Eli.
> 
> *Especially *when Carlos posted the best post so far in this thread:
> 
> Just as a matter of course.....I am sure you will delightedly appreciate the corrections.


----------



## Juanillo

Eli* said:
			
		

> muchas gracias juanillo por el consejo
> 
> ¿hay equivalentes menos vulgares? ¿mogollón es vulgar or podría utilizarla con mi abuelita?


 
Toda la razón para Heidita, mi opinión es que no deberias hacer caso a Carlos aunque a Sidd le moleste........
Eli nos pidio una expresión/palabra parecida "a de la hostia" pero que pudiese utilizar con su abuela por ejemplo y desde luego en mi familia y en la de todo Español con cierta educación no le dices a tu abuela "de cojones" por mucho que le gusten los esparragos.


----------



## heidita

Eli* said:
			
		

> oh my god sidd i thought i was getting to grips with spanish but i have no idea what most of the words above mean!! i assume you mean to clearly indicate your excellent level of spanish, which as a well-read native speaker of course you have! would you mind explaining chascarrillo and estulticia? thanks!


 
Eli, I do not know if he knows, but I do, so here you are:

chascarrillo  -- funny story

estulticia  --  stupidity, ignorance

lares  --  lugares

And the last sentence means, that he will not reply to any posts of mine again. I feel and I am heartbroken.

espera sentado  ..  you can wait forever


----------



## heidita

Por cierto, los espárragos "Cojonudos" are really great!


----------



## Eli*

thanks heidita - por cierto yo prefiero "don't hold your breath" como traducción de "espera sentado"!


----------



## heidita

Eli* said:
			
		

> thanks heidita - por cierto yo prefiero "don't hold your breath" como traducción de "espera sentado"!


 
Oh, yes, perfect!

Don't hold your breath. Love that one!


----------



## Carlos Martínez Riera

Well, nice fight.

Eventually this one was a good thread with lots of new interesting things coming up , where many of us learnt the subtle differences involved in using colloquial expressions (_de la hostia, mogollón, cojonudo, feet, tangents, estulticias, chascarrillos._..), and with the appropriate dose of heat to cook up everyting together, yet always keeping ourselves more or less within the fuzzy limits of the mutual respect.
Heidita, Sidd, Psicutrinius... excellent foreros and duelists!
Even at short range, the fight has been conducted in excellent english and spanish and there has been not much blood shedding.

And, even better, _Eli*_ got her problem solved!

Carlos


----------



## Eli*

well said, carlos - here, here!


----------



## DuFresne

heidita said:
			
		

> Eli, ni caso a Carlos, ¡por Dios!.
> 
> Que *cojonudo *viene de la palabra "cojones"  (muy usado pero muy vulgar)
> 
> que son "sus partes privadas" , como decían en otro post.
> 
> No sé qué le pasa a *mogollón,* que es muy coloquial y joven.
> 
> Los pijos de Madrid tienen su palabra especial
> 
> *¡es genial!*
> 
> *¡esto mola mazo!*
> 
> *¡es chupi!*
> 
> *¡es de abuten!*



heidita, te aseguro que "los pijos de Madrid" no hablan así, y te lo digo porque doy clases en un colegio bastante pijo, donde en los vestuarios sólo se oyen cosas como en los chistes: "_Jo, tía, es que o sea, Carlos es súper guapo, ¿saes?_", "_O sea, jo, tía, el examen de mates me salió súper guay_", siempre con el "O SEA" y el "SÚPER"... siempre!! 100% seguro xD Jamás les oí decir "genial", "mola mazo", "chupi" ni "dabuten" (que no "de abuten")... Eso al menos, en el madrileño pijo de hoy en día xD


----------



## psicutrinius

Carlos, I wholeheartedly agree.

I also reaped the added benefit of, even without starting a new thread (which I should have done) getting a translation for "salirse del tiesto", o "sacar los pies del tiesto".

On another note (and between you and me), I also agree on your signature and yet, I would add

vinchuuuuuuu hace la vinchuca...


----------



## heidita

psicutrinius said:
			
		

> *vinchuuuuuuu hace la vinchuca...*


*???????????????????*

*¿Mande?*


----------



## psicutrinius

Heidita, no surprise. This is strictly between Carlos and I, because looking at his signature, I infer he is a fan of "les Luthiers", and so am I.

This is another of their phrases and I put it in just to check with him, though I expected (wrongly, I now notice) that he would be first in answering.

In retrospect, I think also *that *I should have sent that one as a private message.

Talk about lodging my feet deep into my mouth...


----------



## Carlos Martínez Riera

psicutrinius said:
			
		

> Heidita, no surprise. This is strictly between Carlos and I, because looking at his signature, I infer he is a fan of "les Luthiers", and so am I.


Sorry I didn't respond earlier. I'm not always close to a computer.
Ah, Les Luthiers... They should be a compulsory subject for all those studying Spanish. What a command of the Spanish language! No one like them are able to squeeze so elgantly and deeeply the polisemy, the ambiguities, the grey zones of the words, catching you always by surprise, making you laugh, more so satisfactorily because they are appealing to your own intelect to get the pun. It is normal to hear the audience laughing only after a few seconds, when their brains have been able to process the joke.

Well, I'm affraid we are departing from the original subject. Just to close the loop anf to justify this post, I can only say they are 'cojonudos'!

Carlos


----------



## Carlos Martínez Riera

heidita said:
			
		

> ???????????????????[/b]
> 
> *¿Mande?*


 
Ver letra de _'La payada de la vaca'_, de _Les Luthiers_, aquí:
http://www.icsi.berkeley.edu/~chema/luthiers/066.html

Carlos


----------



## Angel Rubio

Es una situación típica. 

El extranjero llega a España y las primeras palabras que aprende son las tres C de CJC (Camilo José de Cela y Trulock, Premio Nobel de Literatura respondió a la pregunta de cuales son las interjecciones más usadas en castellano diciendo "Cojones, carajo, coño¨) y alguna más como "joder" "la hostia" y si me apuras "el copón" que es de donde te dan todas las Hostias y luego nos reímos mucho (de él, no con él) cuando las usa en un lugar o momento inadecuados.

Nos hace mucha gracia que el Rey de España diga que los espárragos están "cojonudos", bautizando así una marca de los mejores espárragos que se crían en este mundo, haciéndole a nuestros ojos, más campechano y simpático que, por poner un ejemplo, las reinas de Holanda y el Reino Unido que son más estiradas. Pero nos hace gracia porque el Rey no usa habitualmente este lenguaje. Si el Rey firmase las leyes diciendo "esto ha de hacerse por cojones porque es una ley de la hostia" nos parecería totalmente inadecuado

Y aunque en este siglo ya no te juegas la vida al blasfemar (salvo que blasfemes contra el Dios de los musulmanes), eso no justifica el ofender por ofender a aquellos que consideran esas expresiones no como "expresiones malsonantes" sino como blasfemias contra la religión católica.

¿No creen amigos "psicutrinus" y Carlos Martín Riera oportuno decirle a nuestra amiga "eli" que aunque interiormente sienta que "ha hecho un trabajo de la hostia" lo exteriorice como "un trabajo estupendo" al menos hasta que sepa con quien está hablando, y aún después por pura educación y respeto, si estos conceptos son importantes para ella? 

"Les Luthiers" tienen una más que merecida fama que yo también admiro. Supongo que a ello no es ajeno el hecho de que siempre disimulaban las palabras mal sonantes.

- "Don Rodrigo, por Dios no se pierda, que si no se va a ir a la mier...
- "Haya paz"

La verdad es que soy cojonudo dando lecciones de buena educación.


----------



## Angel Rubio

Sidd said:
			
		

> I think this was quite unrespectful. The least you could have done was addressing to Carlos, not Eli.
> 
> Mostly when Carlos posted the best post so far in this thread:
> 
> 
> 
> He answered her original question.
> 
> I think "cojonudo" is not that bad. (Although I wouldn't use it in that context "Voy a bailar....¿cojonudo?" doesn't make sense)



Muy bueno el artículo. 

Con dos cojones.
¿Pero que tienen que ver los cojones para comer trigo?


----------



## psicutrinius

Angel:Creo haber dicho ya en mi primera intervención acá que lo importante es CONOCER.

A partir de ahí, se usa o no se usa, pero se hace (o no) por VOLUNTAD, no por ignorancia.
Tambien dije que había que ir con cuidado con qué se dice, y donde, y que yo mismo solté ciertos "four letter words" que desde luego eran apropiados para el tema, pero NO en el entorno ni la situación y que, en resumen, "habría salido ganando estando calladito".

Pero Eli, si escucha un "...de la hostia", tiene todo el derecho a saber qué es eso. Lo mismo vale para el resto. Y también hay que hacerle saber que hay que andar con tiento en situación / ambiente.

Añado que -como creo haber dicho antes también- en un ambiente determinado se usa una terminología determinada, y PUEDE SER necesario utilizarla. Lo verdaderamente contraproducente es utilizar la INADECUADA.

Además, se trataría -a mi modo de ver- justamente de lo contrario: De que sienta que "ha hecho un trabajo estupendo" y que lo exteriorice DE LA MANERA QUE MEJOR SE ENTIENDA en el ambiente en cuestión. Por cierto, aquí no es el caso. El "post" salió porque lo había oído y quería saber.

Lo cierto es que la "gramática parda" española es extremadamente rica y que cualquiera que quiera estudiar español NECESITA conocerla -o corre el riesgo de no entender nada en según qué casos.

Otra cosa: Eso no es blasfemar, según un Doctor en Teología que fué mi profe de religión años ha, y precisamente cuando sí que era peliagudo en España hacer eso. Según él, blasfemar es (era, en el contexto, pero no veo por qué habría cambiado) -para este caso- no mencionar la hostia, sino hacer con ella algo, digamos, indebido. Cualquier cosa indebida, no solo una "bodily function".


----------



## Carlos Martínez Riera

Angel Rubio said:
			
		

> ¿No creen amigos "psicutrinus" y Carlos Martín Riera oportuno decirle a nuestra amiga "eli" que aunque interiormente sienta que "ha hecho un trabajo de la hostia" lo exteriorice como "un trabajo estupendo" al menos hasta que sepa con quien está hablando, y aún después por pura educación y respeto, si estos conceptos son importantes para ella?


 
No.

Carlos


----------



## Carlos Martínez Riera

Angel Rubio said:
			
		

> ¿No creen amigos "psicutrinus" y Carlos Martín Riera oportuno decirle a nuestra amiga "eli" que aunque interiormente sienta que "ha hecho un trabajo de la hostia" lo exteriorice como "un trabajo estupendo" al menos hasta que sepa con quien está hablando, y aún después por pura educación y respeto, si estos conceptos son importantes para ella?


 
No,en su lugar prefiero informarle de lo que significa cada opción y que ella elija. Parece lo mismo, pero no lo es. No señor. 

No, porque:
- no soy quién para decirle a nadie lo que debe pensar y decir, sobre todo si es diferente lo uno de lo otro;
- no niego la inteligencia a Eli* haciéndolo;
- Eli* tomó su decisión hace unos 15 posts;
- porque Eli*, además, no se ha quedado con 'cojonudo', sino con 'mogollón', lo que hace el resto de la conversación fútil;

En definitiva, porque éste es un foro de lenguaje, no de buenas maneras. Eso le corresponde a cada uno, que en eso consiste la libertad: en elegir uno mismo con información. Esa información es la que _psicutrinus_ y otros hemos intentado trasnmitir con toda la objetividad posible.

Y me paro aquí, no vaya a ser que siga corrompiendo jovencitas sin darme cuenta.


Carlos

PD.:Es una panfletada lo de arriba, ya lo sé querido Ángel, pero me lo pedía el cuerpo.


----------



## María Madrid

DuFresne said:
			
		

> siempre con el "O SEA" y el "SÚPER"... siempre!! 100% seguro xD Jamás les oí decir "genial", "mola mazo", "chupi" ni "dabuten" (que no "de abuten")... Eso al menos, en el madrileño pijo de hoy en día xD


 
Pero sí se dice ideal y genial, con súper, claro. O sea... Saludos,


----------



## Carlos Martínez Riera

María Madrid said:
			
		

> Pero sí se dice ideal y genial, con súper, claro. O sea... Saludos,


 
¿Saben aquél de dos pijos que caen al río Nilo durante un crucero? Al verse acosados por los cocodrilos que les acechan, piden auxilio con todas sus fuerzas:
_- ¡Supersocorro, o sea, supersocorro¡_
_- ¡Sí, supersocorro, supersocorro, que vienen los Lacostes!_

Carlos


----------



## María Madrid

Supergenial, o sea, de verdad. Saludos,


----------



## Angel Rubio

Fernando said:
			
		

> Dos cosas:
> 
> 1) Me he divertido mucho leyendo todas las contribuciones de esta discusión.
> 
> 2) Ni de cogna me voy al piso de Eli*.
> 
> 3) Carlos no se ha comprado un polo en los últimos 10 años. Lacoste ahora es como súper obrero, ¿no? Os lo juro por la cobertura de mi móvil.
> 
> Este mensaje de chateo se autodestruirá.



¿Y que llevan ahora los pijos? ¿Ralph Laurent?, ¿Tommy Hillfinger? ¿o esos tambien son ya superestrellas del Top Manta?.


----------



## Carlos Martínez Riera

Fernando said:
			
		

> Dos cosas:
> 
> 1) Me he divertido mucho leyendo todas las contribuciones de esta discusión.
> 
> 2) Ni de cogna me voy al piso de Eli*.
> 
> 3) Carlos no se ha comprado un polo en los últimos 10 años. Lacoste ahora es como súper obrero, ¿no? Os lo juro por la cobertura de mi móvil.
> 
> Este mensaje de chateo se autodestruirá.


 
Juá, juá. Me parto. El mejor correo del hilo.

Carlos


----------



## Angel Rubio

No era mi intención decirle a "Eli" lo que tiene que hacer sino apelar a vuestra responsabilidad, "psicutrinus" y Carlos Martínez Riera como "profesores aficionados eventuales" (desprovéase a cualquiera de estas palabras de cualquier connotación negativa si es vuestra intención entender lo que digo) advertir a "Eli" de que en todo el orbe hispanocatólico (entiéndase como conjunto de países cuyos habitantes son mayoritariamente católicos, y mayoritariamente tienen el español como lengua materna) hay muchas personas que consideran que la expresión "hacer algo de la hostia" debería ser una expresión reservada para referirse a cierta actividad de los sacerdotes católicos que habitualmente lo que hacen de la Hostia es partirla en varios trozos para dar la comunión a más gente (cuando se han quedado cortos al consagrar) y volver a guardarlas en el copón cuando sobran.

E insisto, dije lo que dije, no para que tú "Eli" hagas algo en concreto, sino para que no te pase como a mí que una vez oí blasfemar a mi suegro en holandés al amartillarse un dedo y yo lo repetí en una reunión familiar, y desde entonces, algunos miembros de mi familia política no me hablan.

Saludos.


----------



## psicutrinius

Angel: Precisamente, detrás de España, si recuerdo bien, el más católico de los países es Irlanda. O sea que eso lo sabe muy bien Eli*.

De acuerdo: Haberlos, haylos. También en ese orbe (y más concretamente en Salamanca, en particular), los hay de los otros, y lo dicen.

Por lo que veo, tú también usaste un "four letter word" fuera de lugar (como yo ya he dicho), y, como a mí también, te hubiese venido mejor estarte calladito. Con una salvedad. Esos familiares tuyos que no te hablan sí que son la ...digamos, la leche, si es que siguen en ello. Y si a ti no te hablan y a tu suegro sí, entonces no lo entiendo muy bien. En tu lugar (y si es así, que no estoy seguro tampoco) YO sería quien NO les hablaría a ELLOS...

Pero acabemos ya. Esto -como ha dicho alguien antes- se está convirtiendo en un chat. Y este no es el lugar para eso


----------



## heidita

Anda, y acabo de darme cuenta de otra cosa, o sea, supergenial y superchupi, también:

*(de )la leche.*

Hemos ido a bailar y fue la leche. 

Eli, vulgar también, pero de uso joven, no delante de tu abuela, si puede ser.


----------

